# Does a darker, blacker UI improve performance?



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a thing I've been thinking of the last days:
Does a darker UI in apps improve performance due to the Super Amoled screen?

I've been just generally noticing an improvement in performance when apps use a darker UI, and I'm wondering if anyone of you guys have noticed the same thing or if it's just a placebo-effect I've catched.

I'm happy to be new on Rootzwiki, be kind on me


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the improved performance is just a placebo. It can improve battery life though.


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Battery yes performance no. The best you will get preform and is the appearance of smooth transtions cause everything has a clean theme. Plus with this screen dark rich colors look so nice that it will be nicer to look at. Again giving the appearance of being smoother.

Placebo or not if it looks nice its going to be nicer to use. Its how people work we like shiny pretty things. So if it looks nicer to you then even if there's no real numeric increase in performance it is "preforming" better for you and that's what matters. What you think is smoother.

Sent from a point in something that's wibbly wobbly timey whimey... stuff.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always wondered if painting my car red would make it go faster


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Let's get technical for a second. I'll leave this up for debate as I'm torn either way on this subject.

When you look at what voltages and amperage is required to produce certain colors such as white and blue you should take a closer look at temperatures. Pure white is produced right around 4500° kelvin (this is subjective as it can be quite finicky. Many times temperatures slightly higher or lower may be more accurate) where as blue is generally seen more around the 5000°+ band. Many other colors are far lower in this spectrum and as a result require less voltage to produce it. My thought has always been that with brighter colors comes greater consumption of power and therefore is putting more strain on the rest of the hardware and the power supply. How much strain is up for debate. I do agree with the guy above me who said that it does affect battery life. Darker colors= lower temperatures= less power used.

That being said, I'm definitely open to being corrected.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jeeves (Feb 6, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Let's get technical for a second. I'll leave this up for debate as I'm torn either way on this subject.
> 
> When you look at what voltages and amperage is required to produce certain colors such as white and blue you should take a closer look at temperatures. Pure white is produced right around 4500° kelvin (this is subjective as it can be quite finicky. Many times temperatures slightly higher or lower may be more accurate) where as blue is generally seen more around the 5000°+ band. Many other colors are far lower in this spectrum and as a result require less voltage to produce it. My thought has always been that with brighter colors comes greater consumption of power and therefore is putting more strain on the rest of the hardware and the power supply. How much strain is up for debate. I do agree with the guy above me who said that it does affect battery life. Darker colors= lower temperatures= less power used.
> 
> ...


AMOLEDs work by electricity exciting the diode, not from heat. If that was true, our phones would be melting and burning in our hands. (scary thought.) Darker colors just mean that less electricity is being sent to the diode, so it uses less power. It's like how a low-power light bulb is much dimmer than a high-power one.

How much that matters is beyond me, though considering how much battery the screen uses on the Galaxy Nexus, it would probably help a good deal.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jeeves said:


> AMOLEDs work by electricity exciting the diode, not from heat. If that was true, our phones would be melting and burning in our hands. (scary thought.) Darker colors just mean that less electricity is being sent to the diode, so it uses less power. It's like how a low-power light bulb is much dimmer than a high-power one.
> 
> How much that matters is beyond me, though considering how much battery the screen uses on the Galaxy Nexus, it would probably help a good deal.


Kelvin isn't necessarily heat though. I'm aware of the way that our screen works but maybe not as knowledgeable as I thought. This may help with this a bit. http://zonalandeducation.com/mstm/p...gy/heatAndTemperature/heatAndTemperature.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that's semi self explainatory.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I've always wondered if painting my car red would make it go faster


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I've always wondered if painting my car red would make it go faster


+1, lol only thing I found with my car being red was it'll get your license taken away faster.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guod2002 (Nov 25, 2011)

jeeves said:


> AMOLEDs work by electricity exciting the diode, not from heat. If that was true, our phones would be melting and burning in our hands. (scary thought.) Darker colors just mean that less electricity is being sent to the diode, so it uses less power. It's like how a low-power light bulb is much dimmer than a high-power one.
> 
> How much that matters is beyond me, though considering how much battery the screen uses on the Galaxy Nexus, it would probably help a good deal.


°K can also measure color of light produced. For example HID headlights, the ones that often have a blue or purple tint to them are measured in Kelvin, hopefully the phone isn't really reaching 5000°.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skippythegoat (Jul 3, 2011)

Kelvins don't have degrees! Its an absolute scale as you can not go below 0 Kelvin


----------

